# i'm new to this crew



## TheTheaterImp (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

My name is Michael and I'm a senior in high school. My passion is stage management, but I am also a lover of light design. I go to Tamalpais High School near San Francisco and am in the drama program, CTE which is a student run company. http://ctetam.org/

Its a very good program that has allowed me to find my love for technical theater.


----------



## TheHeadhunter (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi, welcome to controlbooth.

> My passion is stage management, but I am also a lover of light design.


 - Couldn't agree more. Welcome Wagon should be around soon and 'till then, get posting!


----------



## avkid (Jan 25, 2005)

Hello,welcome to controlbooth.Come towards the light,it will do you good!
-The OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## Peter (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi! Welcome!!

(Chalk up another one for North America  )

If you like stage managing and lighting design I think you have found the right website! I hope you find lots of good information and maybe can share some of your experience with us!

Welcome

-the Official Welcome wagon (part 2)


----------



## DJErik07 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, Welcome to ControlBooth.com


----------

